# Rural loving home offered in South Norfolk



## Rebecca Ruth Harmston (Apr 26, 2020)

Looking for a very loving neutered young adult to middle aged female cat. We're looking for a special affectionate cat who's happy with older children and other cats. I'm an experienced owner with two 8 year old neutered cats who are both rescues. One is an ex feral. The other has no tail.

My son has higher functioning autism and is used to cats. I'm a stay at home parent and would love a home loving lap cat. 

I live in the countryside in a village on a quiet road. Access to gardens and fields nearby. I'm not in a rush as I need a special cat and am happy to wait to meet a suitable cat once corona has passed. I'm not really interested in kittens as an older cat would work better with my son. I would prefer a rescue. Home check is fine once we are not in lock down.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Rebecca Ruth Harmston - have you contacted your local cat Rescues? Many will be closed to the public at present but once the lockdown is ended I am sure they will be keen to help you.


----------



## Rebecca Ruth Harmston (Apr 26, 2020)

I've been in touch with Cats Protection in Dereham and checked RSPCA websites


----------



## legplant (May 14, 2020)

When the lock down is over, try looking for village rescue centres. Where we live in Norfolk has one!

Facebook could be your friend, lots of charities don't have proper websites.

I have Autism too!


----------

